# Sister Wives and My Five Wives ?



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Does anyone watch these shows which are aired on TLC.?

They are about non fundamentalist Mormon Polygamists, and it's a fascinating look into the lives of these guys with multiple wives and mega loads of children.

Both families are clean, decent hard working families...and not connected with the FLDS where so many of the women are kept in Prairie dresses and incest is reported with regularity between the fathers and the daughters...

Instead these people seem to be intelligent independent women who chose the polygamist lifestyle after being raised in Polygamist families...can't imagine why they would choose that way of life but there you are...*shrug*

I have watched all series of both shows..new ones starting this week...

Anyone else?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2015)

I may be wrong, but I do not believe that this program is here in the States..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

I think they are Ken..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sister_Wives


http://www.tmz.com/2014/07/08/my-five-wives-brady-williams-bankruptcy-utah-polygamy/


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

Sister wives is.   I've seen it a few times..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Have you seen My Five wives with Brady and his harem yet QS ?..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Have you seen My Five wives with Brady and his harem yet QS ?..



NO..  not yet.. Is it on in the States?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Well as far as i'm aware it is..because the adults talk about their families (parents and siblings who live elsewhere in the US) watching it on TV  and being unimpressed


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I think they are Ken..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sister_Wives
> 
> ...



OK...It is a Cable Channel...I do not pay for TV..


----------



## Lee (Jan 5, 2015)

I wonder why it's always the men with multiple women and not the other way around. Puzzling.....Is it something to do with their religion that makes it that way?

I would think that a woman getting involved in this lifestyle would be one that has not had any close relationships with other women prior to becoming involved in a polygamist relationship. Could be that she craves girlfriends to confide in and views this as an alternative.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

You might think so Lee, but in both families the women although not enemies by any means seem to live their own lives apart from the other wives ...but what they all do have in common is that they were raised in Polygamous families themselves so it could be a case of better the devil you know..'scuse the pun.. 

Interesting to note tho' that when the children who range from babies to Adults in both families were asked if they would choose to lead a polygamist lifestyle when they marry 95% of them said a resounding No..


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2015)

With women, it's "polyandry".   I was reading that in the Himalayas, polyandry is practiced to keep land holdings intact.   If several brothers are married to one woman, the land doesn't have to be divided.   Polygamy, in its purest and original form, served to provide protection to "excess" women, who would not otherwise have had the "protection" of a husband.  

As for me...meh...as long as nobody's being hurt or forced into anything, I say live and let live.   However, I do see that many women in the fundamentalist polygamist "marriages" seem to be conveniently "single" when it comes time for welfare benefits and the like and that's not right....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 5, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I may be wrong, but I do not believe that this program is here in the States..



Unless they move Salt Lake, it is in the US, Ken.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> You might think so Lee, but in both families the women although not enemies by any means seem to live their own lives apart from the other wives ...but what they all do have in common is that they were raised in Polygamous families themselves so it could be a case of better the devil you know..'scuse the pun..
> 
> Interesting to note tho' that when the children who range from babies to Adults in both families were asked if they would choose to lead a polygamist lifestyle when they marry 95% of them said a resounding No..




Correct..  all of Cody's wives had their own homes on the same cul-de-sac..  What does he do for a living that he can afford that I wonder?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes I often wonder about that too QS... it's a very strange situation because he never seems to go to work yet they've just bought 4 brand new houses.. and I think out of the wives only Janelle holds down a full time job!

Do they pay a lot of Child benefits in the USA..?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I often wonder about that too QS... it's a very strange situation because he never seems to go to work yet they've just bought 4 brand new houses.. and I think out of the wives only Janelle holds down a full time job!
> 
> Do they pay a lot of Child benefits in the USA..?




No..  not to afford homes like those..  Those are all really nice houses..   He is only legally married to the one on his left.  (I don't know her name)..  I don't think she is particularly enthralled with the others.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes Meri...., she suffers a lot of jealousy  and is constantly in tears, and demands more than the others, yet she was the one who encouraged him to seek other wives.. so go figure... ... he gives most of his attention to the newest wife..Robyn tho'  who seems to be quite passive aggressive. He's quite a narcissistic personality IMO ..so most of this goes un-noticed by him.


----------



## Lee (Jan 5, 2015)

I just gotta watch this show now for sure.....just not going to let hubby watch.....he might get ideas


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes Meri...., she suffers a lot of jealousy  and is constantly in tears, and demands more than the others, yet she was the one who encouraged him to seek other wives.. so go figure... ... he gives most of his attention to the newest wife..Robyn tho'  who seems to be quite passive aggressive. He's quite a narcissistic personality IMO ..so most of this goes un-noticed by him.



Poor Meri...  She was never able to have more than one child with Cody... while all the other wives have consistently popped them out..  Now her daughter is older and leaving for college so Meri will be the only  empty nester while the others have Cody and the Kids.  I can sort of feel sorry for her.. but still don't understand why she sticks around now..  She needs to unload Cody. He probably won't even notice.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

She does seem to be the only one who is ready to live quite independently of the others..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

There's also some sort of feud going on between her and Janelle...  apparently janelle told her she didn't deserve as nice or as big a house as the others because she didn't produce as many children... ouch.!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2015)

I've watched it a few times. I recall one of them said something like... I didn't want just a husband; I wanted a family.  Maybe that's part of their motivation. Not for me.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There's also some sort of feud going on between her and Janelle...  apparently janelle told her she didn't deserve as nice or as big a house as the others because she didn't produce as many children... ouch.!!


Well, there's the measure and value of a woman then.
Feminists the world over are spinning in their graves.


----------

